# Led light?



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

hey guys, i have a 45 gallon tank that im going to set up as a NPT. Will this LED light work? 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+23738&pcatid=23738
do you have any other suggestions?
thanks!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Can the doudle light if you have any plant the led light can't work for the plant


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't actually own this light, bear with me, but I am planning on purchasing two of them for my smaller tanks soon. I've heard great things about these lights, they seem to have good customer support, and the price is great. It's designed for low medium light, which is probably what you were looking for as well. I was going to wait until I got mine and post a review but since you are asking I might as well share the link. I do suggest looking up some online reviews yourself as well of course. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009IRJHZK/ref=twister_B00DQCGVNO


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you ever looked at BuildMyLED.com? I hear really good things about them. I'm getting 10000K planted XB series/ dimmer switch soon, but my bills come first lol.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

The double bright won't be enough for most plants. Marineland does have a very expensive LED option for planted tanks: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+10704+24726&pcatid=24726

If you aren't looking to spend hundreds of dollars on lighting, another option is DIY LED fixtures. You can find many threads on the topic via a google search.


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

I have an Aquatic Life Edge LED fixture which comes with a built in ramp timer, on my 50 gallon. LOVE it! It is doing fine for plants and fish. Kens Fish has good pricing on many aquatic supplies.
http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-lighting/edge-led-48-inch-fixture.html

I have it set for the daylight to come on with a 10 minute 'sunrise,' then that stays on for 4 hours. 

Two hours later, the color light comes on again with a 10 minute increase, and stays on for 4 hours. Total of 6 hours of any sort of light. 

Then dark for an hour, then moonlight for 3 hours.

My plants are low tech, meaning I do not use any CO2. I do use Flourish, Flourish Excel, and Trace; once every other week. 

The Marineland light you included in the initial posting is not going to have enough PAR to work for plants, sorry.

When you look at the price for the Edge, remember this has a built in timer!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kittenfish is right building your own LED is pretty cheap. You can also try spiral CFL with a work light reflector hung vertically. I'm doing CFL and CO2 and my plants pearl everyday, but I wanna try my hand in LED in my next tank.


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

There are several 'how to' vids on youtube, such as this one:
https://www.youtube.com/user/uarujoey

And I think someone said, you can buy auto LED lights, they are waterproof and cost a lot less.

You do have to make certain of the light size, as you want to work towards a set PAR. I think 6 mm is a good size for plants.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Freedom2b said:


> I have an Aquatic Life Edge LED fixture which comes with a built in ramp timer, on my 50 gallon. LOVE it! It is doing fine for plants and fish. Kens Fish has good pricing on many aquatic supplies.
> http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-lighting/edge-led-48-inch-fixture.html
> 
> I have it set for the daylight to come on with a 10 minute 'sunrise,' then that stays on for 4 hours.
> ...


I was looking at the Ecoxotic E-series especially for the ramp timer. It's pricey and even though it seems to have a lot of features, it's mostly gimmicks. It's new so doesn't have a ton of reviews, although from the spec sheet released, the PAR values looks good ... but again .. the price


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

The remote is what pushes up the price on that one.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys!!! After doing more research I think I am just going to do a double T5 H0 light fixture. This should be fine for 16 inch depth right? The tank is a bow front so the front will have the least amount of light, and I might get a dome light for the front?


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well i ended up getting the finnex fugeray planted+ LED light.


----------



## Freedom (May 17, 2009)

Great! Let's see some pics in a week or so when all is set up and established!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hehe my two 12 inch Finnex FugeRays just came in as well.. I love them so far, very bright.  The tanks are both still totally empty though but if these hold up I will be looking into getting them on my other tanks in larger sizes.
I don't think you need a dome light for the front of the tank though, just the light bar should be fine!


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use Current usa LED for my planted tank. Comes in a few different sizes:

http://www.amazon.com/Current-USA-S...F8&qid=1405353683&sr=8-1&keywords=current+usa

Using Finnex on my 2nd smaller tank:

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/finnex-fugeray.html

only has lower light plants in it tho (Wisteria, java fern, hornwort)


----------

